# Offshore Subsea Pipelines Design Aspects BSC. Project and Program



## شهيدا في سبيل الله (15 يونيو 2011)

الحمد لله اللهم صلي و سلم و بارك على الحبيب محمد رسول الله و اﻷنبياء أجمعين
مرفق رابط لمشروع التخرج الخاص بابني المهندس أحمد صابر رحمه الله (http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t266714.html)و مجموعة من اخوانه طلبة قسم الهندسة البحرية جامعة اﻷسكندرية : موضوع المشروع :
Offshore Subsea Pipelines Design Aspects
مرفق أيضا البرنامج الخاص بمشروع التخرج و هو يساعد في التصميم و مكتوب بلغة الvisual basic
هذا هو الرابط المحتوي على المشروع و البرنامج 
http://www.mlfnt.com/do.php?id=506310
أسأل الله أن يجد طلبة الهندسة البحرية في كلاهما ما ينفعهم و أن يقبلهما الله صدقة جارية على روح ابني أحمد و نسألكم الدعاء لباقي اخوانه بأن يجعلهم الله ممن طال عمره و حسن عمله انا لله و انا اليه راجعون و اخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين

ملحوظة هامة :اتصفح شبكة الانترنت بدون loading للصور و باستخدام Flashblock و على ذلك فانه حتى لو احتوى أحد مواقع رفع الملفات على بعض الاعلانات أو الصور التي لا تتوافق مع تعاليم و أداب ديننا العظيم فانني لن انتبه لذلك : لذا برجاء ان رفعت لكم أي ملف على موقع و اتضح ان به ما يخالف ديننا أن تلفتوا نظري لذلك حتى لا أعاود الرفع عليه:علما بأن المواقع التي استخدمها توصلت اليها عن طريق منتديات اسلامية رشحتها و جزاكم الله خيرا..




هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=269090#ixzz1eOYd8dY4



*مرفق تحديث للرابط لمشروع التخرج الخاص بابني المهندس أحمد صابر رحمه الله
forAllah_Saber_myson_project.7z (56.43 MB) Multiupload.com - upload your files to multiple file hosting sites!​*


----------



## Eng-Maher (17 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لحضرتك جدا... وجارى المتابعه

والله كان فى العون ...شكرا لك


----------



## محمد المناخلي (26 يونيو 2011)

المهندس/ أحمد صابر رحمه الله المشروع ممتاز انا لله و انا اليه راجعون و اخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين
اللة هما اغفر لة ورحمة واسكنة فسيح جناتة


----------



## Moh_agawi (4 يوليو 2011)

رحمهم الله جميعاً 
وغفر لهم وجعل مثواهم الجنة


----------



## خلوف العراقي (9 يوليو 2011)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون


----------



## Eng-Maher (14 سبتمبر 2011)

جهد مشكور عليه .


----------



## شهيدا في سبيل الله (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*هام: تحديث للرابط*

الحمد لله اللهم صلي و سلم و بارك على الحبيب محمد رسول الله و اﻷنبياء أجمعين
مرفق تحديث للرابط لمشروع التخرج الخاص بابني المهندس أحمد صابر رحمه الله
forAllah_Saber_myson_project.7z (56.43 MB) Multiupload.com - upload your files to multiple file hosting sites!​


----------



## Eng-Maher (22 نوفمبر 2011)

تم تعديل الرابط وذلك بأضافته فى اول مشاركه


----------



## شهيدا في سبيل الله (22 نوفمبر 2011)

eng-maher قال:


> تم تعديل الرابط وذلك بأضافته فى اول مشاركه


جزاكم الله خير جزاء


----------



## شهيدا في سبيل الله (7 مارس 2012)

*اعادة تحديث الرابط*

الحمد لله اللهم صلي و سلم و بارك على الحبيب محمد رسول الله و اﻷنبياء أجمعين
File Uploaded: forAllah_Saber_myson_project.7z 
*http://www.filesharesite.com/files/201203/1331111946forAllah_Saber_myson_project.7z.html*

*تأكيد:
*
​​اتصفح شبكة الانترنت بدون loading للصور و باستخدام Flashblock و على ذلك فانه حتى لو احتوى أحد مواقع رفع الملفات على بعض الاعلانات أو الصور التي لا تتوافق مع تعاليم و أداب ديننا العظيم فانني لن انتبه لذلك : لذا برجاء ان رفعت لكم أي ملف على موقع و اتضح ان به ما يخالف ديننا أن تلفتوا نظري لذلك حتى لا أعاود الرفع عليه:علما بأن المواقع التي استخدمها توصلت اليها عن طريق منتديات اسلامية رشحتها و جزاكم الله خيرا..​​


----------



## hamedcoo (12 مارس 2012)

*شكرا لحضرتك وجزاكم الله خير جزاء*

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه واسكنه فسيح جناتك ياالله


----------



## mos50 (13 مارس 2012)

*ربنا يرحمه*

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه واسكنه فسيح جناتك ياالله

مجهود رائع ربنا يرحمه يا رب العالمين


----------



## شهيدا في سبيل الله (21 مايو 2012)

*عام مضى*

الحمد لله اللهم صلي و سلم و بارك على الحبيب محمد رسول الله و اﻷنبياء أجمعين​

مضى أمس عام كامل على موت ابني أحمد رحمه الله أسألكم الدعاء له بأن يكون الله أبدله خيرا من هذه الدنيا و ما فيها و أن يدخله فيمن قال فيهم سبحانه و تعالى: و ما عند الله خير للأبرار


----------



## Marino.Eng (3 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكووووووورع على المساعده .. وربنا يرحم المهندس/ احمد ويدخله فسيح جنااته اللهم امين


----------



## mohammed 1988 (19 فبراير 2013)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله أرجوكم أرجوكم أرجوكم لم أستطع تحميل الرابط أرجوكم من يستطيع ان يعيد تحميله او ان يرسله لي ارجو ان يفعل و مشكورين*


----------



## mohammed 1988 (19 فبراير 2013)

*ربنا يتقبل الفقيد في رحمته *


----------



## شهيدا في سبيل الله (20 فبراير 2013)

mohammed 1988 قال:


> *السلام عليكم و رحمة الله أرجوكم أرجوكم أرجوكم لم أستطع تحميل الرابط أرجوكم من يستطيع ان يعيد تحميله او ان يرسله لي ارجو ان يفعل و مشكورين*


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته أيها الابن الفاضل​
*forAllah_Saber_myson_project.7z* (56.43 MB)Multiupload.nl - upload your files to multiple file hosting sites!
نسألكم الدعاء ﻷبني أحمد صابر رحمه الله بالرحمة و المغفرة التامة و أن يرزقني الله الصبر على فراقه و العون على الوفاء بعهده و أمانته فهو في عنقي حتى ألقاه::قريبا إن شاء الله


----------



## eng.alisalah (4 سبتمبر 2013)

ان شاء الله مغفور له وفى جنة الفرودس

ارجو من حضرتك اعادة رفع المشروع مرة اخرى وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء
لا يوجد اى ربط يعمل


----------



## شهيدا في سبيل الله (7 سبتمبر 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم و صلاة و سلاما على الهادي اﻷمين رسول الله و اﻷنبياء أجمعين
اعتذر بشدة عن التأخر في اعادة الرفع.. و لكن لم يصلني تنبيه بالايميل و اكتشفت الطلب بمحض الصدفة عند زيارة الموقع ..يعلم الله بأكون داخلي شوق أد ايه ليصل اي ثواب لابني الحبيب أحمد رحمه الله و جمعني به على خير قريبا في مستقر رحمته
To download this file, use link:
http://www.filebig.net/files/VWebTTLwEt


----------



## al-senator (17 سبتمبر 2013)

شكراً لك وجزاك الله كُل خير


----------



## محمد المناخلي (10 مارس 2015)

المهندس أحمد صابر رحمه الله اللهم ادخلة فسيح جناتك واغفر لة وارحمة


----------

